# ATV Rear Pull Plow Project



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Will just started this Project
Look around to find a actuator and came across this new 3 point for same price as a actuator itself So save some time building one from scatch Now just need a 48'' front plow to make my rear setup I'm going try make where it will still trip 
Here cpl pics of the 3 point it was made for a swing arm atv but with some fabbing made it fit my Sportsman


----------



## Cyber36 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice! I'm curious to see the finished product when your done. Where did you find the 3 point??


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

Your system looks like a Cycle Country or Kolpin system. You might check to see if either of them don't already have a back blade that will fit your system. Probably save you a lot of time and maybe some money.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Cyber36;1396936 said:


> Nice! I'm curious to see the finished product when your done. Where did you find the 3 point??


Found it on ebay for under 200 ship Thats 1/3 of the price from a dealer


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Reb;1397313 said:


> Your system looks like a Cycle Country or Kolpin system. You might check to see if either of them don't already have a back blade that will fit your system. Probably save you a lot of time and maybe some money.


Its a CC brand with Polaris name on it They make a blade looks like mini tractor blade that stick out away from the atv about 3-4' and I dont want that I want mine to hug the atv and it wont save me money thats for sure 
Today found me a 48'' snow blade for $25

Im trying figure out if I want it to trip or just be a fix mount plow 
Being trip blade will be less stress on on the atv
Fix mount I'll build it as a box blade the box ends will help it jump cracks some what


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Heres cpl pics with blade Trying to figure out best way to hook up to the plow Doing 3 point or 5 point hook up This the fun part of this project Bad thing wont get to play with it till Tuesday leaving town for New years


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Antlerart06;1397692 said:


> Its a CC brand with Polaris name on it They make a blade looks like mini tractor blade that stick out away from the atv about 3-4' and I dont want that I want mine to hug the atv and it wont save me money thats for sure
> Today found me a 48'' snow blade for $25
> 
> Im trying figure out if I want it to trip or just be a fix mount plow
> ...


There's a reason why they have it that far away. Go ahead and make it as close as possible and you'll find out why they keep it away. No need to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

ALC-GregH;1398244 said:


> There's a reason why they have it that far away. Go ahead and make it as close as possible and you'll find out why they keep it away. No need to reinvent the wheel.


And if you know why they have that far back Do tell
I'll tell why its because there rear blade can angle
Mine wont


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Antlerart06;1398854 said:


> And if you know why they have that far back Do tell
> I'll tell why its because there rear blade can angle
> Mine wont


You won't have room for all the snow that builds up as you drag it. It will pack into the back of the wheeler and you'll wind up getting stuck. You seem to know it all though so take what I say with a grain of salt.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

ALC-GregH;1399486 said:


> You won't have room for all the snow that builds up as you drag it. It will pack into the back of the wheeler and you'll wind up getting stuck. You seem to know it all though so take what I say with a grain of salt.


Only dragging the length of the ATV away from the garage door so it can be push with the front plow
Help doing driveways getting closer to the house less time on the shovel
On sidewalks if the first pass with front plow doesnt clean well then make sec pass with rear plow Or plow with both plows down


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Getting little closer tonite getting figured out I raised the lift arms on the 2 point part so we get more height out of the 3 point


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Antlerart06;1399954 said:


> Only dragging the length of the ATV away from the garage door so it can be push with the front plow
> Help doing driveways getting closer to the house less time on the shovel
> On sidewalks if the first pass with front plow doesnt clean well then make sec pass with rear plow Or plow with both plows down


if all your doing is dragging the length of the ATV to clear out the Garage door, I'd skip the trip aspect of the plow you'r not gonna be going fast enough to break stuff. 
you might want to add end wings to contain spillage also. 
Just my thought's and if you are worried about the trip aspect on your 3point system you should have a pin you can remove that will allow the 3 point to float up. that way if your going with the rear down at speed the blade can jump up if you due catch an edge or something.

here's a pic of my rear blade setup.

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/534733/1968-dodge-charger/page-26#5347334002


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

sublime68charge;1400771 said:


> if all your doing is dragging the length of the ATV to clear out the Garage door, I'd skip the trip aspect of the plow you'r not gonna be going fast enough to break stuff.
> you might want to add end wings to contain spillage also.
> Just my thought's and if you are worried about the trip aspect on your 3point system you should have a pin you can remove that will allow the 3 point to float up. that way if your going with the rear down at speed the blade can jump up if you due catch an edge or something.
> 
> ...


What I was thinking but Im not the one be running it Thought in case my SW crew wants use it more on different area might want it to trip Never know what might hit Im going fix where it will trip and not trip
Wings o yes going put them on I have them cut out and ready to put on With them off it is easier to get backets for front of the plow


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well I was able get cpl hrs work on it 
Weld the brackets on the plow 
Mounted it next is the Top link setup and mount the trip springs 
Hopefully come tomorrow I'll finishes it and Do a test on gravel since there no snow play in


----------



## speedy (Oct 30, 2004)

Make it a 'Swing Wing' ;~)


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

speedy;1402824 said:


> Make it a 'Swing Wing' ;~)


What do you mean by a swing wing


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Its done beside paint and cutting edge and plow wings
I tested in gravel and work will and would trip with extra down pressure
Think I going change the spring location move them to the inside the A frame Where I have them now they stick out to far from the plow and wont fit on trailer with back board in place


----------



## CReynoldsMIZ (Nov 8, 2011)

hey man like the mizzou spare tire cover! MIZ...where are you from, im from KC and in some desperate need of some snow


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

CReynoldsMIZ;1403635 said:


> hey man like the mizzou spare tire cover! MIZ...where are you from, im from KC and in some desperate need of some snow


2.5 north east of you near Kirksville
Like some snow so I get true test of my setup other then that I kinda liking this snow free winter about time start Deer shed hunting


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Made some changes already moved trip springs and plow works better now In gravel realy digs in better now
But forgot my camera Tomorrow I put final coat of paint on Do a video clip on it working going patent this


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Be sure to let us know how the whole patent thing goes for ya. Thumbs Up


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

ALC-GregH;1405787 said:


> Be sure to let us know how the whole patent thing goes for ya. Thumbs Up


Ok been since 80s last time I patent something 
Now they have patent kits help you step by step Waiting for my kit get here to start it


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Here the pics of the Trip spring location I was going do a video but My son wasnt able come help with it
1st pic shows new spring location
2nd pic shows the blade tripping @ full down pressure
3rd pic shows without down pressure


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

How easy does it trip? Can you put your foot on the back and shove it forward making it trip??


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

If the down pressure is tripping the blade then you need more spring pressure holding it up. I suspect in using it you will find you don't need the blade to trip like you would a front mounted blade. From my experience you are solving a problem that doesn't exist. But I do admit I only have a few hundred hours using a rear mounted system on an atv.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

ALC-GregH;1406417 said:


> How easy does it trip? Can you put your foot on the back and shove it forward making it trip??


No and yes if grab the ATV and put foot and realy push you make it trip kinda set same as my front plow


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Reb;1406515 said:


> If the down pressure is tripping the blade then you need more spring pressure holding it up. I suspect in using it you will find you don't need the blade to trip like you would a front mounted blade. From my experience you are solving a problem that doesn't exist. But I do admit I only have a few hundred hours using a rear mounted system on an atv.


Only trips when ATV brake is on with down pressure When brake off and let blade down it moves ATV forward It has 300lbs of down pressure
I just made it different from other rear mounted ATV blade
From my test so far on rock(no snow) With down pressure +tripping blade kinda floats to a point With out the ATV loosing traction in 2wd
My true test be in snow when it falls Thats what I made it for
Like you many hrs with rear blade system I have a friend has one He told me if he catch a creak with is would stop him in his tracks I demo mine to him on same sidewalk and mine trip over the same creak with out stopping me


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

stupid ? but how are you raising and lowering this. hydraulics? i
watched the video and still am not sure . maybe i missed something.
thanks---irv


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

IRV, look at the very first pic. It shows a actuator mounted to the left side. You can see the red and orange wires. So it's a electric lift actuator to lift it.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

irv;1416428 said:


> stupid ? but how are you raising and lowering this. hydraulics? i
> watched the video and still am not sure . maybe i missed something.
> thanks---irv


Like greg said its a 12v actuator has 300lbs down pressure I have a switch mounted to the back rack so when turn around to watch backing up switch right where you put ur hand at


----------



## Liberty LLC (Dec 23, 2011)

Where did you find an actuaor with down pressure?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Liberty LLC;1416621 said:


> Where did you find an actuaor with down pressure?


He has a 3pt system on the back of the ATV.

Cycle country makes a 3pt system for lots of ATV's and another company is called koplin I think.

for front mount plows there's a company called http://www.mibarproducts.com/

that has a front mount down pressure system that hood into most major Plow brands.

sublime out.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Liberty LLC;1416621 said:


> Where did you find an actuaor with down pressure?


Mine is polaris made by cycle county which is same company as Kolpin About any acuator has some type of pressure


----------

